# Is This All Good For A Pacman Frog?



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't actually got it yet because i want to make sure everything i want to buy is right before i spend the money.
-Terrarium Large -30"x8"x15" is this the right size?
-Exo Terra Plantation Soil Substrate
-Exo Terra Boston Fern Medium
-Exo Terra Scindapsus Tree Frog Plant
-ZooMed Reptisafe 125ml
-ZooMed Repti Rock Water Dish Large
-Lucky Reptile SuperFog Humidifier
-Exo Terra Ceramic Heat Emitter 40W
-Arcadia Ceramic Lampholder and Bracket
-Exo Terra Dial Hygrometer
-Exo Terra Dial Thermometer

I have a much smaller set up ready for when i get my pacman frog (assuming i get it as a baby) is everything as listed above good? and is there anything else i need?

Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

You know you could just get a bucket, strap a heatmat to the side and hey presto! 'job done'

On a serious note though mate, it is probably the best starter setup for a pacman that I have come across.Looks like you have every angle covered.


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks i've been saving up for a while so I wanna do it properly, that why it is a bit excessive


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

This is more than enough mate! Your pacman is going to be the king of his very own castle. Take some pics mate and show us once it's all setup as there is quite a big following for pacman frogs in this neck of the woods!!


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

I will do! thanks again!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd be prepared to potentially downgrade your tank size. We always like to say get the biggest space possible but a pacman, once it's grown a bit, will generally mooch in one spot and ambush it's food. I don't think I've ever seen a captive adult walk anywhere except when approached by a cricket/roach/finger lol. You could probably get away with less tank length than that, maybe 18" to 2 foot. Is that one of those wooden framed terrariums or the plastic faunariums as the depth seems quite shallow to be a glass tank. You do seem to have done the right thing getting your shopping list prepped early and as James has said though, that should be a very spoiled frog :2thumb:.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jabba97 said:


> Thanks i've been saving up for a while so I wanna do it properly, that why it is a bit excessive


I wish more keepers where like you rather than buying a frog then thinking about equipment. Nice work, going to be one spoilt frog!

Adam


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Thats gonna be one spoiled frog


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned that there's no thermostat (or guard, but I don't presume it's essential for a pacman :lol2: )
Also I presume the terrarium is 30"x*1*8"x15" as 8" deep doesn't give much lunging room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> I'm surprised no-one has mentioned that there's no thermostat (or guard, but I don't presume it's essential for a pacman :lol2: )
> Also I presume the terrarium is 30"x*1*8"x15" as 8" deep doesn't give much lunging room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not having kept one I didn't realise paperweights lunge.:lol2:


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

REDDEV1L said:


> I'm surprised no-one has mentioned that there's no thermostat (or guard, but I don't presume it's essential for a pacman :lol2: )
> Also I presume the terrarium is 30"x*1*8"x15" as 8" deep doesn't give much lunging room :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is a thermostat different to a thermometer? And the viv is this one Terranium Large - 30 inch - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop I think it should be ok?


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just looked up about the thermostat and I've already got a dimmer that I can attach so that should work?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Jabba97 said:


> Is a thermostat different to a thermometer? And the viv is this one Terranium Large - 30 inch - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop I think it should be ok?


If that terranium is made from wood wouldn't the humidity wreck it?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Don't put a ceramic in that mate!!!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I have my pacman in the smallest tank Exo Terra do and he still doesn't use all the room! He only ever moves if he's done a poo lol


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Don't bother with a ceramic either - I use a small heat mat stuck to the inside of the glass and the temps are just right.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Was just thinking that myself....end up with a cooked frog...!

Maybe some more studying is needed?:blush:: victory:


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought the humidity might be a problem but on of the reviews I read said it was perfect for humidity loving animals? What would the problems be with a ceramic? If I were to get a heat mat how would I attach it to the side? Also what vivs would you suggest if not that? Preferably from Blue lizards a that's where I am ordering everything else from.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

if your doing your shopping at BLR then go for a suitable 'all glass' terrarium - not exo-terra and certainly not a monkfield low vivarium.

opt for a komodo as you get get more depth for your money with good air circulation.

starter tank: Komodo Habitat Top-open 40x30x35cm
tank for life: Komodo Habitat Top-open 60x30x45cm

drop the ceramic and run with a heatmat.


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

In my research I found that heat mats were bad because of the burrowing? But attaching it to the side would be a good idea. But it said that ceramics were a good choice?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jabba97 said:


> I thought the humidity might be a problem but on of the reviews I read said it was perfect for humidity loving animals? What would the problems be with a ceramic? If I were to get a heat mat how would I attach it to the side? Also what vivs would you suggest if not that? Preferably from Blue lizards a that's where I am ordering everything else from.


Any of the glass vivariums. A 45x45x45 exo terra would do the job nicely and about the same price. Or one of their flat pack glass vivs. Heat mat is just taped to the side, the ceramic may dry everything up so not much humidity for the frog. You can add a light canopy to help increase day time temps.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

conflicting views here.... heatmats aid base heating and since pacman frogs are burrowers then this is the route you should go down as it is proven, tried and tested! ceramic is to aid air temps - pointless as your frog will be in the soil all day/night long.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

How would you fit a ceramic in that terranium ?


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> if your doing your shopping at BLR then go for a suitable 'all glass' terrarium - not exo-terra and certainly not a monkfield low vivarium.
> 
> opt for a komodo as you get get more depth for your money with good air circulation.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't an topopen effect the humidity?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

sure but one has the option to cover the mesh with polycarbonate or a cut sheet of glass if hum drops. having the option is better. as said by adam, a canopy top could help with this also.


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok that seems like a good idea


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The advantage of a mesh top is you can control the humidity better. To little you cover the top with perspex, acetate or similar. Too much you remove some of the covering material.

Terrarium supplies is right about the heat mat, as long as you have it on a thermostat and have deep enough substrate it won't be a problem underneath. Just make sure it only covers about a third of the bottom so the frog can choose a cooler area if he wants to. With the wooden viv the humidity will eventually cause it to rot.

Beat me too it!!!!


----------



## Jabba97 (Jan 23, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> The advantage of a mesh top is you can control the humidity better. To little you cover the top with perspex, acetate or similar. Too much you remove some of the covering material.
> 
> Terrarium supplies is right about the heat mat, as long as you have it on a thermostat and have deep enough substrate it won't be a problem underneath. Just make sure it only covers about a third of the bottom so the frog can choose a cooler area if he wants to. With the wooden viv the humidity will eventually cause it to rot.
> 
> Beat me too it!!!!


Thanks for the advice I will definitely choose the Komodo I was suggested then. See! You guys have already saved me £50 I think I'm gonna like this forum...


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

As I said before, you are going about this the right way. Doing your homework always pays off in the end.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

friendly folk here mate, these peeps are full of wealth and knowledge!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you need any polycarbonate to cover some of the top terrarium supplies can recommended a supplier who will cut it to size. Even better have two pieces cut so you have the option to remove some if needed.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Heatmats are fine, used on the side or even underneath, with a drainage layer. Ceramics tend to dry out the atmosphere too much for amphibians.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I just use foil to cover the top of my Exo terra if it needs to be more humid. I've found spraying him twice a day is enough though and I don't cover the top anymore. 

A 45x45x45cm Exo Terra would be perfect. I have a water dish in mine with deep coco fibre soil (the type that comes in bricks) a small heat mat (it's the same width as the tank so just fits in, though duct tape can be used) on the side and you're done. I insulate the heat mat with radiator insulation foil but foam works just as good to keep the heat going in the right direction. I don't use a stat. Never needed one for him as the heat at isn't even hot to touch.


----------

